# error opening socket(solved)

## hedmo

hi i am trying to mount my iphone but i get some errors like this:

mybox hedmo # usbmuxd 

usbmuxd: ERROR: Failed to get init status from child, check syslog for messages.

mybox hedmo #  ifuse /mnt/iphone 

usbmuxd_get_device_list: error opening socket!

No device found, is it connected?

If it is make sure that your user has permissions to access the raw usb device.

If you're still having issues try unplugging the device and reconnecting it.

mybox hedmo # 

if i switch to my mm-sources i got it work but i cant use it (my ati-drivers breakes)Last edited by hedmo on Sun Apr 11, 2010 6:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## magikomax

Hi,

have you already created the usbmux users? I think so.

But does usbmux user have permission for accessing usb devices? In my case I've added it to "plugdev" and "usb" groups and it worked.

Well, I can mount the iphone 3GS with ifuse and I can access the file system but I still can't use it with gtkpod even though I've installed libimobiledevice 1.0.0 and libgpod-0.7.92

Moreover, gnome still opens it as a photo camera and not as an iPod as it should.

I hope that someone will collect the necessary ebuilds that have been proposed in bugs.gentoo.org and a nice howto in a wiki since it is not easy to configure this device.

Let me know if it works,

bye

Max

----------

## hedmo

Hi Max i made à howto for me at the amd64 or scandinavian

forum.for you and me that have 3G-3gs we can not use iPod manager

it Will break the iPhone .about My problem its the kernel that is wrong

i got the mm-sources installed and when i switch it work but not

My gpu driver. i like to know whats wrong in the kernel 

or what it is .if i want to make it easy i downgrade to gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r10

----------

## hedmo

i have downgrade   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

